# Sony a57 video recording



## haidarbaker82 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am new to DSLR world, just purchased my first DSLR camera a Sony a57, I am still figuring out new features, My questions are:



How do you record video with flash on?
Where do I find tips and secrets for this model?

Please forgive me if this is a repeat thread as I am new to this forum, Thanks a lot.

Haidar


----------



## brunerww (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Haidar - and welcome to the forum.

The flash is for stills, not video.

if you don't have the manuals, they can be found here:

http://pdf.crse.com/manuals/4420756121.pdf

http://pdf.crse.com/manuals/4420759121.pdf


There are lots of video-centric blogs and fora with tips for how to shoot better video, such as Indietalk, DVinfo, Videomaker, Creative Communities of the World, and a few others (my blog is one of them - link below )

Good luck with your new camera,

Bill


----------



## haidarbaker82 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Bill, really helpful


----------

